# Sad Times for Us



## Smokey (Aug 10, 2009)

I write this with a saddened heart.  For the past 2 years most of ya'll know that I owned and rode Amigo in the Cowboy Mounted Shooting matches.  I posted many pictures of him that I took here and there.  Well as things sometimes go in the competitive world of performance horses he and I just couldnt make it happen in the arena.  So in May of this year I sold Amigo back to the Cowboy I purchased him from and bought me a new horse.  Amigo and my friend immedieatly started winning again.  A good team is hard to beat.  
My friend called this past Saturday to tell me Amigo had suddenly died.  This has broken my heart for I was still very attached to Amigo.  My wife Paige tells me all the time that I have a huge heart when it comes to critters and I suppose she is right. I'm thankfull she understands.  I am hurting for my friend too.  He is a horse trainer so at his farm, horses come and go on a regular basis but Amigo meant a lot to him.  In fact when I sold him back to him he told me that Amigo would never leave his farm again........he was right.  

Rest In Peace Amigo
May 22, 2000 ~ August 8, 2009


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 10, 2009)

I hate that for you Smokey, reckon what happened to him?   My animals are like family too so I know it hurts when one goes.....


----------



## Smokey (Aug 10, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> I hate that for you Smokey, reckon what happened to him?   My animals are like family too so I know it hurts when one goes.....



Kelly I wish I knew.  It all happened pretty quick.  They knew something wasnt right so they had the vet check him.  The vet said they needed to get him to the University ASAP but they never got the chance to get him there.

He had been gone from my farm and living in Missouri since April but this has really struck me hard.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Aug 10, 2009)

Aw Smokey, Im so sorry! I enjoyed the pictures of him, sure was a pretty boy. At least while he was here he was with some great folks.


----------



## Smokey (Aug 10, 2009)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Aw Smokey, Im so sorry! I enjoyed the pictures of him, sure was a pretty boy. At least while he was here he was with some great folks.



Thanks


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 10, 2009)

sorry to hear that smokey !!!  i am glad you had him for a while though and your pics of him will live on forever. yall are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 10, 2009)

Scott there are no words that can express how sorry I am to hear this. You and I are of kindred hearts when it comes to our critter cause they are more then just four legged critters they are part of our hearts and souls. Like you I have been acussed of caring more for my four legged buds then I do for most people. 

May your many pictures always bring back the great and fond memories of your bud.

One of your two legged buds 
Mike


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 10, 2009)

Remember the good times.  Amigo had a good life and will always be special in your heart.  We share your sorrow Scott.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 10, 2009)

Smokey I'm so sorry. Y'all are in my prayers. He was a beautiful horse. RIP Amigo.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 10, 2009)

Smokey was so sorry to read about Amigo... Keeping you in my prayers..


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 10, 2009)

So Sorry for your loss my friend -- I feel your pain   eddy


----------



## Browtine (Aug 10, 2009)

So sorry to hear that, brother. It's never easy to lose anyone or anything near and dear to ya. Our only consolation is the fact that we had the opportunity to have that special bond at all. That goes for folks, and pets. The reason it hurts is because it was special. That's somethin' to be thankful for. 

Again, sorry to hear... RIP Amigo.


----------



## secondseason (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.  Prayers sent for everyone involved.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear that smoke. Awesome lookin animal, I know he will be missed.


----------



## Bruz (Aug 10, 2009)

He was a beautiful animal.....Sorry to hear this.

Bruz


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 10, 2009)

Dang Bro!  I hate to hear that.  I know how much you love them horses and I
know he will be missed greatly.
Keep your head up Pal, Talk to Ya.


----------



## adavis (Aug 10, 2009)

Never easy to lose a friend!! Two or four legged! Prayers sent.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, Smokey, I can still picture you on Amigo.  To do the things you do in that sport, you and the horse have to be one so I know you have to be mighty close to the horse to make it work.  A lot of trust in one another so you've gotta be good friends and good friends are hard to lose.  Very sorry to hear about your and your friends loss.  Amigo was a fine horse.

I hope you don't mind me adding this memory to your thread.

Hoss


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2009)

Smokey, my deepest regrets...


----------



## JasonF (Aug 10, 2009)

Smokey, hearing this breaks my heart!  You both shared some unforgetable memories together and no-one can take those away.
My prayers go out to you man!!

RIP Amigo


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss your memories and pictures of him will stay with you always


----------



## Robl1964 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss Smokey.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 10, 2009)

Smokey,

I know that words can't express how you feel at the loss of Amigo... I've been there and it is mighty hard to lose a horse that you have truly bonded with. There was a time when I thought that was the greatest hurt I'd ever felt.  Treasure all the great memories you had together and remember he had a good life. You are in my prayers.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 11, 2009)

Was it collic? Sorry for your loss. Looks like one heck of a horse. Bomb Proof.


----------



## Smokey (Aug 11, 2009)

Hoss said:


> Wow, Smokey, I can still picture you on Amigo.  To do the things you do in that sport, you and the horse have to be one so I know you have to be mighty close to the horse to make it work.  A lot of trust in one another so you've gotta be good friends and good friends are hard to lose.  Very sorry to hear about your and your friends loss.  Amigo was a fine horse.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me adding this memory to your thread.
> 
> Hoss


dont mind in the slightest....thanks


shakey gizzard said:


> *Was it collic*? Sorry for your loss. Looks like one heck of a horse. Bomb Proof.


Pretty sure it wasnt colic.  The local vet could have handled that.


----------



## leo (Aug 11, 2009)

really sorry to hear about this Smoky, thanks goodness for all of the pics you took of him to go along with all  the other memories


----------



## huntfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about it Smokey.  Enjoy your memories and remember that Amigo will always be at your side.


----------



## mlbfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Smokey. You had some great pics of him and long lasting memories.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 11, 2009)

Smokey said:


> dont mind in the slightest....thanks
> 
> Pretty sure it wasnt colic.  The local vet could have handled that.



Years ago I had an Appendix that had to be rushed Ga state.He didnt make it. The diagnosis was 360 degree torsion of the colon! Sorry that you lost your buddy.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hate to hear that, that was a beautiful horse.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 11, 2009)

so so sorry for the loss of your friend and companion of so long Smokey .....


RIP Amigo ....


----------



## Smokey (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks a ton everyone!
My wife (Griz) was very touched and surprised by all the folks "we've never met" making such nice comments.  Maybe this will be enough to convince her to join in on the the fun as well.
Woody's is awesome!!


----------



## BradMyers (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of Amigo. I know the pain and time will help ease that even though that seems cliche. I'm the same way with animals and get way too attached, my prayers are with ya.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hoss said:


> Wow, Smokey, I can still picture you on Amigo.  To do the things you do in that sport, you and the horse have to be one so I know you have to be mighty close to the horse to make it work.  A lot of trust in one another so you've gotta be good friends and good friends are hard to lose.  Very sorry to hear about your and your friends loss.  Amigo was a fine horse.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me adding this memory to your thread.
> 
> Hoss



That is so COOL Hoss  

dang there's a lot of dust in this warehouse


----------



## Smokey (Aug 11, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> That is so COOL Hoss
> 
> dang there's a lot of dust in this warehouse



yeah Mike it's kinda dusty here too.............


----------



## Jranger (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that. Some folks don't understand the bonds that can be formed with animals, but I can. He'll live on in your memories for sure!


----------



## Beanie24 (Aug 11, 2009)

Great pics of a beloved critter.He will be missed.
Prayers sent.


----------



## boozer (Aug 16, 2009)

God Bless you both..


----------



## Mel (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, Smokey.  I'm not much with words, but know my heart is sad for you and your friend, too.  

**hugs**


----------



## Smokey (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks again everyone.


----------

